# 3 Go mad in Wales DAY 2 August 2010



## Newage (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi all

Welcome to DAY 2 of our epic road trip to Wales.



I could feel the heat on my face as the sun shone throught the open window, and see the small fluffy white clouds drifting through the Cobalt blue sky...




Then I woke up.

BBC weather forcasters, B*******s

Wet, windy, not warm, grey and looked set for the day oh well after a high speed coffee and a phone call to Godzilla the 3 of us meet up in the wet and
wind swept car park.

Our first post of call was Scoveston fort, this one we did with the land owners permission and in his own words
"It`s up to you it`s a death trap in there.......".
Fort Scoveston is a palmerston fort built between 1861 and 1864 the site today is over grown and a quick work of warning there is an open well on site
about 3 feet down to the water and thats about 6 feet deep plus the mud oh and open air vent shafts. Anyway on with the pictures.

The 3 of us at the main door and looking at the 1864 lock on the back.










The fort has 5 Caponiers accessed by under ground passages, so after hacking our way through the undergrowth we found the North Caponier. Looking along the tunnel you can see
the steps thats leads down to the lower level.









The Caponier at the end of the tunnel has 2 levels.









In the roof large iron rings are set, theses were used to help gun crews swing the guns in to position, the shot on the left. ummmmmm

Fluffy has a thing for Glazed tiles and bricks but Godzilla has to go that little bit further---- Terracotta air bricks.

Oh well it take all sorts.









Now a few shots from inside the south east Caponier, this was flooded at some point but now just damp.









After taking way to many more pictures we decided to head off the our next location, so a short drive later we were at another Palmerston fort at Hubberstone.
This was a major gun battery as well as the barracks it was added to in the second world war. The gun battery side features many underground magazines all linked by underground passages.
The shot on the left shows the lower gun battery and magazines while the shot on the right is taken from the Terreplein looking at the open battery and looking over the "Haven" 

















Behind the gun battery and the magazines are the barracks, this place blew us away when we turn the final corner and walked in the the main barrack block.









The barracks also has a Caponier linked by and underground passage.









There is also a well on site and right above the well is the lifting hoist.









Looking through the passage way that links the barrack rooms. and the usual (for now) group shot.









Once back at the car we ate a hearty meal of choc chip cookies and crisps all washed down with some vintage bottled water (my oh my are we ever cheap).

The next site was a bit of a drive away and Fluffy said it was going to be a mile or so of plesent walk along the coast path, as it turned out it was about 4 miles and in the wind and rain
it just about finished us off.

We were heading for South Hook battery, now this place is overgrown so much so that we could only find 1 of the underground magazines.









After a few more pictures we headed back to the cars this was were we parted company with Godzilla as he had to return home that evening we said our good byes.

So he ended up back home and me and Fluffy ended up here.









Well done if you got this far down, you should get a medal but.......

There are more pictures from Scoveston and Hubberstone on my FlickR site so you can go to:-

http://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/sets/72157624597345481/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/sets/72157624597250071/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/sets/72157624721887780/

Cheers for looking, all comments are most welcome.

See ya later 
Newage


----------



## godzilla73 (Aug 21, 2010)

Epic is the right word. Those shots of Scoveston came out well, particularly that one with the light going across the passage! And before anyone asks, I am not stuck in that caponier tunnel. I was merely giving it a closer inspection.......
Thanks man
GDZ


----------



## night crawler (Aug 21, 2010)

The ale must have been fine as the last photo is fuzzy Great report as always, can't wait for day three if there is one.


----------



## chrish3901 (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks like an awesome road trip guys 
nice pix


----------



## Snips86x (Jun 6, 2011)

WOW! What an amazing find. Such a superb and amazing structure. Would love to look around that one at some point. Great find guys and superb pictures.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jun 6, 2011)

Interesting stuff!

Thanks


----------



## swanseamale47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Great stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------

